# Tamoxifen and then IVF??? Advice and thoughts please



## Doos81 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi All- this is my first post on here as I have only just stumbled across this site (just reading other peoples posts for a few weeks has made me feel like I'm not the only one!) but I would like to get some advice/feedback from some other BFP hunters 

I have anovulatory Infertility (don't ovulate) and haven't ovulated at all since coming off the pill 2 years ago. I have been on 3 rounds of clomid (upto 150mg) and that didn't work. I went back to see my consultant last week and she has put me on Tamoxifen, so fingers crossed that works. But she said that after than she suggests that we go to injectibles and IVF- which seems a little drastic to me. 

I have no other issues, I am 31, normal weight, great egg reserve, no pCOS, no Endometriosis, clear tubes, and my husband is all ok. 

Has anyone else been in this scenario- I thought that IUI might be a good option but she seems to think that we would be better off going to IVF- if I can avoid it I would like too as its alot of pressure and stress and also alot of ££ (as we wouldn't get it on the NHS for another year- which I don't fancy waiting for).

Any thoughts from other ladies who have been through the same would be lovely- thanks very much. x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Doos,

Welcome to FF - it's a great site with lots of help, information and support  .

When you say Clomid didn't work do you mean it didn't make you ovulate or that you just didn't get pregnant?  Your situation sounds alot like mine, I also seem to have nothing obviously wrong (had all the usual tests) so my consultant suggested it may be that I just don't ovulate regularly or at all.  I'm about to start my 6th and final round of Clomid and after that I too have been told I'll need IVF - no mention of trying IUI.

To be honest, I always got the feeling I'd need IVF so I'm happy to go ahead with it (if you can say that!),  but if you're not happy with what they're proposing you don't have to go with it.  It's your body, your money and your choice after all.  

Hopefully the Tamoxifen does a better job for you though and you won't need further treatment.  Good luck!  

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Doos81 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Pumpkin, thanks for the reply- no CLomid didn't make me ovulate at all- I have tried 50, 100, 150 mg and my 21 day test showed a count of 1! so it hasn't even slightly moved the needle.  I think I am going to continue with Tamoxifen until December and then if I still haven't ovulated we will try IUI in the new year- with teh plan of moving on to IVF in April. I think I have got my head around it a little better now- but it was quite a shock as it wasn't what I was expecting. 

Good luck for all your treatment- let me know how you get on with IVF if/when the time comes. 

X


----------

